
Ancient Laptop Is the Only Key to Most Valuable Supercars on the Planet(2016) - vinnyglennon
https://jalopnik.com/this-ancient-laptop-is-the-only-key-to-the-most-valuabl-1773662267
======
reustle
All you really want to know is at the very end of the article

> “The reason we need those specific Compaq laptops is that they run a bespoke
> CA card which installs into them,” a fellow from MSO told me. “The CA card
> is an interface between the laptop software (which is DOS based) and the
> car.”

> He added: “We are currently working on a new interface which will be
> compatible with modern laptops as they old Compaqs are getting less and less
> reliable and harder to find.”

------
smartbit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11604922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11604922)

